# rsh "Connection refused"



## stephanelefou (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi, I am trying to establish a remote shell session from my old iMac G3 (OS X 10.3.9) to my FreeBSD server but it fails.

When I try rsh (`rsh -l steph 192.168.0.100`), it returns a Connection refused after a minute or so.
When I try ssh (`ssh -l steph 192.168.0.100`), it returns a Write failed: Broken pipe.

I think I had it working to my old server, perhaps is there's something to configure somewhere?  The username steph is the one I use to connect from a Windows-based machine using Putty so the account is right.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2014)

You really shouldn't use those r* commands anymore. They're not secure. Use ssh(1).


----------

